# Hello!



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

I want a dog that will rip your leg off if you come in my house............just kidding, I will buy a gun! With all the animosity I have read on here, had to start with something fun. New to the board and wanted to say hello!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Robert Miller said:


> I want a dog that will rip your leg off if you come in my house............just kidding, I will buy a gun! With all the animosity I have read on here, had to start with something fun. New to the board and wanted to say hello!


LOL....WELCOME Robert....nice intro!!! I thought "OH S**T, here we go" =D>=D>:mrgreen::mrgreen:

So....dogs? what are your interests with them? 

(Welcome to Hell.....that was going to be my initial response....but it really is NOT usually like this here....really):-\":-D


----------



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

*!*



Carol Boche said:


> LOL....WELCOME Robert....nice intro!!! I thought "OH S**T, here we go" =D>=D>:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> So....dogs? what are your interests with them?
> 
> (Welcome to Hell.....that was going to be my initial response....but it really is NOT usually like this here....really):-\":-D


Yes dogs...gsd's, one male/one female. My male was my first, he is the rug warmer that stays at my feet in the house LOl. Didnt know anything bout what you can actually do with the dogs when I purchased him. My female though, I have been involved in Sch. with her. Some what new to the whole thing, but been around to have learned a thing or three, ready to absord as much as everyone will give me!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: !*

what made you choose Schutzhund?


----------



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: !*



Chris Michalek said:


> what made you choose Schutzhund?


Well, when I got my male I was looking for some odedience and just so happened stumbled upon a sch. field in search of a trainer to help with obedience. When I got there and met the trainer, started asking questions and learning about the sport and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: !*

cool...

What do they say about your dog?


----------



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: !*



Chris Michalek said:


> cool...
> 
> What do they say about your dog?


Good for obedience but thats about it....lol! Great to alert around the house,reguardless he will always be around as my pet, but he just doesnt have the nerve for sch. Now my female on the other hand, I purchased her with a little knowledge and had been around and seen what she was capable of. Very high food and toy drives, very sound, not a real hard grip but not bad either.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: !*



Robert Miller said:


> not a real hard grip but not bad either.


The grip is one of the big things in Schutzhund. What are you working on now?


----------



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: !*



Chris Michalek said:


> The grip is one of the big things in Schutzhund. What are you working on now?


 Sorry, let me requote myself, her grip is good just not a real hard bite if that makes since.....but all and all its not bad either...as far as what i am working on, I havent had her but for bout a year and didnt do alot with her at first, and am using her as a great learning/teahcing aid for me, not to mention I love just being around and getting to work with the dogs, but am planning on continuing to get her BH then I.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

*Re: !*

Sounds like you are doing everything you can, and going about it the "right" way. Awesome!!! 

Looking forward to you being here!!


----------



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: !*

Thanks Carol, I look forward to being here and learning from you knowledgable trainers. I see you are into Cadaver training, just guessing, are you into sar? (dont know much about it)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

*Re: !*



Robert Miller said:


> Thanks Carol, I look forward to being here and learning from you knowledgable trainers. I see you are into Cadaver training, just guessing, are you into sar? (dont know much about it)


Yep, I work dogs in SAR and am now going into Schutzhund....and maybe some Ring stuff....kind of hard where I am at as there is NOTHING in the way of helpers close at all. 

I catch my own dogs....LOL


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Carol if you can help me find a job out there and let me put up a yurt on your property and bring my wife n kids I will catch dogs for you all day long (once I learn how)

The Black Hills of South Dakota has got to be the most beautiful place I have seen in this country. The rock Climbing out there is awesome too.


Robert: Welcome to the board. Nice intro you should fit in well here. From one newb to another. Use your search feature. THink aboout your questions before you ask. Don't be shy to ask away. Loved your intro. All I could think of was Mike S. video about needing a serious dog and will spend as much as necessary to get it like 300 bucks


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jason Hammel said:


> Carol if you can help me find a job out there and let me put up a yurt on your property and bring my wife n kids I will catch dogs for you all day long (once I learn how)


What kind of work do you want? 

We need a truck driver at our business, and there are ranch foreman jobs that have a place to live included too......

Yep, I am serious....if you are, PM me so we don't derail Roberts thread
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

O MY GOODNESS! ok PM'n ya in a sec


----------



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

Jason Hammel said:


> Robert: Welcome to the board. Nice intro you should fit in well here. From one newb to another. Use your search feature. THink aboout your questions before you ask. Don't be shy to ask away. Loved your intro. All I could think of was Mike S. video about needing a serious dog and will spend as much as necessary to get it like 300 bucks


Thanks Jason.........heres an idea. Maybe we can all move out and work for Carol and we can take turns catching for her......anybody else want to go? lol


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Wait I asked 1st. So if there is extra room then maybe....lol 

Man I love that part of So. Dakota

(except I was not there in winter)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jason........SD dissapears in the winter. 8-[:wink:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Jason........SD dissapears in the winter. 8-[:wink:


Oh it does not....LOL

Snowmobiling, hunting snowshoeing, hunting, sledding, HUNTING, snowball fights, HUNTING, schnapps, and an indoor facility for training.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

There is skiing too, but I am not coordinated enough for that......


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Oh it does not....LOL
> 
> Snowmobiling, hunting snowshoeing, hunting, sledding, HUNTING, snowball fights, HUNTING, schnapps, and an indoor facility for training.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> There is skiing too, but I am not coordinated enough for that......


I am coordinated for all those things. PM'd ya =D>


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Robert Miller said:


> I want a dog that will rip your leg off if you come in my house............just kidding, I will buy a gun! With all the animosity I have read on here, had to start with something fun. New to the board and wanted to say hello!


 glad to see you made it, hopefully if this weather breaks, I will load a couple window lickers and come traiing with you guys this weekend. I think you guys will like my "Erri" daughter, she is going to be alot of fun to train.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Robert Miller said:


> I want a dog that will rip your leg off if you come in my house............just kidding, I will buy a gun! With all the animosity I have read on here, had to start with something fun. New to the board and wanted to say hello!


Was this the kinda bite you were thinking of? Yes it is a leg and yes it was done by a dog. 

http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii181/seahorse117/image.jpg


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

OMG barf...man thats looks worse than a dag gum shark bite. Makes me cringe.


----------



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

kim guidry said:


> Was this the kinda bite you were thinking of? Yes it is a leg and yes it was done by a dog.
> 
> http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii181/seahorse117/image.jpg


 
Now that is what I am talking about......do you think I can train my dog to do that? lol


----------



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

charles Turner said:


> glad to see you made it, hopefully if this weather breaks, I will load a couple window lickers and come traiing with you guys this weekend. I think you guys will like my "Erri" daughter, she is going to be alot of fun to train.


Looking forward to it! I hope the weather cooperates for us.....I think that it suppose to be nice down hear.


----------



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Kim.....was looking at your dog in the your photos, good looking do. My question is how do you get your dog box in and out of the back seat of the beamer? LOl


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol: Zo has really good car manners, he was never in a crate when he was in the bmw. However, I did have his lead threw the seat belt. #-o


----------



## Robert Miller (Jan 6, 2010)

Such a good mama! LOl


----------

